# Queensbury Tunnel, Leeds, February 2014



## Black (Mar 12, 2014)

The Queensbury tunnel is 2501 yds long,
running from Clayton (north) to Holmfield (South) runs beneath the settlement of Queensbury.
The north portal is in poor condition with crumbling debris,
theres 4 air shafts (all capped)
air shaft no 3 been the deepest at 379 ft
the south portal and cutting (1033yds long / 59ft deep) at Strines are beneath water.
The tunnel opened in 1878, closed on 28th May 1956.
The tunnel lies on a 1 in 100 gradient, towards the south.
The tunnel is suffering heavy water ingress, (which was pouring through all 4 air shafts).
The south cutting has been filled in with debris except last 100 yds towards south portal,
this acts as a dam resulting in the water submerging the south portal - cutting
and backing 1 / 2 mile in the tunnel.
Theres been some work inc pointing and repairing or replacing of bricks, clearing debris
theres 5 sections of scaffolding but no evidence of recent work.

north cutting



north portal












air shaft no. 1









air shaft no. 2 ( no. 3 and no. 4 are part or all beneath water)



water boundary



water continues 880yds submerging south portal, cutting at Strines



water submerges south portal



water submerges south cutting at Strines



redundant panel



clips


----------



## ashutchy (Mar 12, 2014)

Really enjoyed your pics and the history lesson too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 12, 2014)

Crikey. How deep is the water in the tunnel then?


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 12, 2014)

Interesting write up & nice to see a bit of track still surviving.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 12, 2014)

Nice one, seems to change quite a lot along it's length! Cheers for sharing!


----------



## gingrove (Mar 12, 2014)

TeeJF said:


> Crikey. How deep is the water in the tunnel then?



You don't need to worry about that, you've got a rebreather!


----------



## night crawler (Mar 12, 2014)

Thought I recognise the place, the water filled end confirmed it. PhillD has been there and got photos of the SOuth Portal empty


----------

